# Chip



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

This is Chip who was my neighbors barn cat that they neglected. They left him behind when they moved and he got injured twice so he has been living in my basement for 8 months. 

He is up for adoption but he is so skiddish with everyone but me that people aren't interested. He needs a home with no kids or other pets. I would keep him but my girls will not have it. He is a good boy and very affectionate.

Anyway, I thought I would share a photo of this handsome boy.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is so handsome! I hope he finds his perfect family.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Blumpy,
Chip is Adorable! What a sweet face!
Have you tried doing proper, slow introductions with your girls?
Chip is neutered, right?
Some cats, when they pick their person, there's no changing their minds! It seems like Chip has chosen you, and only you will do!
Maybe Librarychick could help you to get him blended in with the rest!
If she doesn't see this, PM her, for some advice!
Sharon


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

He is neutered, has had all his shots, been dewormed and stitched up from his injuries. He was 5 pounds when I took him to the vet and is now a chubby 12.
I let him upstairs every night for about 5 minutes or until things start to get crazy. I have been doing that for about 5 months but they are just not happy with him. My oldest girl sometimes will throw up, she is very attached to me and gets anxious. 
I would keep him but he is so lonely I feel bad. His brother is in my garage, goes in and out but they do not get along at all. Their fights were awful when Chip was outside. Their mom just died a few months ago so I tried to reintroduce them but that did not go well and his brother is definitely not an indoor guy.


----------

